# Flying In A Flight Suit



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

For no real reason at all i thought i would try putting Cookie in her flight suit today, she hasn't worn it for months and months, but i got it on without too much of a fight. She doesn't like it anymore now than she used to, but i took her outside briefly for a photo. I felt a bit nervous as she is mostly flighted, and i don't know how much i trust the velcro, but she was too busy trying to pull it off to fly anywhere. I did manage to get a couple of pretty photos though and here's one:









Once back inside i tested how well she could fly with it on and it didn't hinder her flight abilities at all which i was surprised by!



























The only problem i could see happening if you were outside is the bird would fly and reach the end of the leash and be bought down by the resulting jerk backwards.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a great shot of Cookie outside, wow she can fly pretty good with it on


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

WOW! Those are some great tiel flight shots! Cookie is so sweet!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I love Cookie's little innocent face just looking up at you on the first pic - too cute!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

awww. I'd love toget mine a harness but i'm not to sure i want to go back down to the horrid store that sells them.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww bless her!!! She looks so cute in the outside photo. It really doesn't stop her flying does it? Hmmm, I'm thinking of Dooby...of course he would have to have a camouflage one with a helmet and Doc Marten boots!! LOL!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Awww bless her!!! She looks so cute in the outside photo. It really doesn't stop her flying does it? Hmmm, I'm thinking of Dooby...of course he would have to have a camouflage one with a helmet and Doc Marten boots!! LOL!!


For halloween you could get a little dracula flight suit for him.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh good thinking Bea!!! LOL!!!


----------

